# Barking issue



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

First, remember she is still very much a baby. Poodles want to be with their people; poodle pups desperately want to be with their people. I didn't really need crate training, and frankly found it more trouble than it was worth to me, but if you are going for it then it is a matter of slowly and perseveringly accustomising her to it, possibly over months! I am not at all sure about the interrupt collar - better than inflicting a burst of citronella, or (even worse) a painful shock, but I suspect she would either quickly acclimate to it, or find some other, possibly more trying, way to try and get your attention. Have you looked at Susan Garret's Crate Games? From what I have seen they look an excellent way of making the crate a pleasant place to the dog.

Scratching at you with the back legs sounds like a combination of puppy play, and a very slight discomfort with being touched while in such a vulnerable position. Sophy does it with toys, but so loves having her tummy tickled no longer does it to me. I would continue to withdraw your hand if you don't like it. If she enjoys tummy rubs she will soon learn not to do it, and if she does not enjoy them, you will find a way of petting her she loves!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*barking*

Thanks for bringing up the problem for everyone's ideas.


----------



## chopsui (Dec 16, 2011)

When crate training a dog any form of attention, even negative, could encourage them to bark. The crate should be a place of happiness and security like the earlier member said, try keeping a special treat or toy that they especially love and only give it to them in the crate. I use a kong with peanut butter inside. I would put the kong until he went in there and close the door behind him. That way he associates the crate with a special treat he loves, if your dog goes in the crate by himself praise him and give him a treat, creating a positive association with the crate. 

Dogs are pack animals and the hardest thing for them to do is to not be with their pack:amen:, it brings about anxiety and feelings of insecurity. Poodles even moreso because they are known as affectionate and people dogs. My little guy would whine so much when left alone downstairs, even with a strong positive association with the crate. Especially if your dog is a pup he should feel scared if he's not with you.

Here's what I did, I created a positive association with the crate, never punish in the crate. To a dog ignoring him is punishment. Leave the crate in your room so he can be with you at night, while still in the crate. I'm 99% sure this will solve your whining problem.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Try putting one of your clothing items in the crate with her. An old night gown or sweaty gym shirt. Something that has your scent on it (and not too valuable in case she rips it up). That might help her still feel close to you. Maybe put the t-shirt on a small pillow so she can also lean on it or lay on it and it feels different from her normal crate pad. (like she's leaning on you)

Hope this helps. Stay strong. She will get used to it. I know it rips your heart out to hear them cry. I'll be going through this next week.


----------



## khowie (Nov 24, 2011)

I just wanted to voice my understanding in your struggle. My almost 4 month little puppy barks and makes the saddest whining sounds when we leave him alone in his crate. We keep the crate in the bedroom with us at night and he is fine, goes right in at night by himself. However if he senses us leaving the room when he is in it he makes a fuss. 

When we first got him I did a lot of crate training, playing games and using lots of treats and he was great in it, but then he kinda regressed so I think I'm going to have to spend some time working through the training again. sigh. I'm hoping he will start to be better with being alone once he gets a little older...?


----------

